# Custom Made Telecaster 8 String



## wookie606 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just paid my first installment for my custom Telecaster 8 built by a private luthier in the UK.

The specs are as followed:-

Ash body chambered (Blue stain finish)
Maple neck (5 piece Maple/wenge)
Ebony Fretboard 
28" scale length
24 XL Stainless Steel frets
Hipshot 8 string bridge
Sperzel locking tuners
Bareknuckle Aftermath pickup set no covers
standard tele scratchplate and control layout. 
Arm rest and tummy cut
Modified 5+3 JP style headstock
No fret markers (just on the side)
Contoured neck joint 

I have been promised weekly picture updates


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds like a sweet set up man! Will be interesting to see the finish. Looking forward to seeing progress on this.


----------



## cypher858 (Jan 25, 2013)

Those don't sound like tele specs to me ;P
Though I suppose that's hypocritical considering I have a set neck tele with seymour duncan distortions in it.
EITHER WAY. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 25, 2013)

cypher858 said:


> Those don't sound like tele specs to me ;P
> Though I suppose that's hypocritical considering I have a set neck tele with seymour duncan distortions in it.
> EITHER WAY. Can't wait to see it!



Well no, but its a tele shaped body!


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just to let you know..


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 25, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> Just to let you know..



I was expecting this. Soon, I promise.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 25, 2013)

Extended Range Tele's are cool! 

Good Luck-


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 25, 2013)

Subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed subbed


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 25, 2013)

This sounds awesome - can't wait to see it!


----------



## kris_jammage (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep, sounds like its going to be an awesome axe, congrats! 

Love Tele's, especially out of the norm Tele's!


----------



## Cross (Jan 26, 2013)

always thought 8string Teles were an awesome idea since Steph Carpenter got his ones... cheers, go for that!

But still...


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so pumped to see pictures of this!


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 26, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> I have been promised weekly picture updates



Going along with what everyone else has been thinking, I look forward to progress pics too. When's the build scheduled to start?


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 9, 2013)

Pics!

He has started with the neck


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## skeels (Feb 9, 2013)

Centuwion.... why do they... titter so?

Also, can't wait!


----------



## mike90t09 (Feb 9, 2013)

Can't wait to see this.


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 14, 2013)

Updates!





















EXCITEDEDEDED


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 6, 2013)

I should have more pics this week, not long until its complete


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking awesome! Who's the luthier if you don't mind me asking? I'd love an 8 string tele!


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 6, 2013)

InfinityAndThree said:


> Looking awesome! Who's the luthier if you don't mind me asking? I'd love an 8 string tele!



Mercer Guitars


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 6, 2013)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## Solodini (Mar 20, 2013)

Radius?


----------



## Estilo (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey I'm the OP from the "8 String Teles" thread. Is the body bigger/ wider than a normal tele's?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 20, 2013)

Estilo said:


> Hey I'm the OP from the "8 String Teles" thread. Is the body bigger/ wider than a normal tele's?



Typically when you raise the number of strings,you widen the (imaginary,unless you're doing a neck through or multi-piece body) central piece and keep the wings the same


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 12, 2013)

Unfortunately I am now in a dispute with the builder.
He is months past the due date and has failed at communicating with me like we agreed.
I can only hope this all turns out OK in the end.


----------



## skeels (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh crud. Sorry man. .. hope everything works out okay.


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 12, 2013)

skeels said:


> Oh crud. Sorry man. .. hope everything works out okay.



I won't go too in depth about exactly what is happening, but I am giving him every chance to make it right.
I have been very patient and have tried very hard to keep calm and collective about this.
Its all down to him now.


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 15, 2013)

The builder is doing the right thing and making it up to me.
He sent me this picture.

I jizzed.


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 15, 2013)

more pics when i get to an actual pc


----------



## Philligan (Jun 15, 2013)

That looks awesome man  I love Teles, and the design looks great as an 8 string.


----------



## Nosedevil (Jun 15, 2013)

Bro, that's a beauty right there. Look at that ash! (pun intended).


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 15, 2013)

FFS. What is it with builders putting on a dodgy performances, then sending a pic of the guitar lying on CONCRETE?!? If there's a filthy great scratch along the back, we know this is a BRJ.


----------



## Senaeth (Jun 15, 2013)

Beauty of a guitar. Personally I would have gone for 8-in-line or 4-and-4 with the tuners but I have a bit of OCD so that might be it. But I LOVE the colour on it.



AwDeOh said:


> FFS. What is it with builders putting on a dodgy performances, then sending a pic of the guitar lying on CONCRETE?!? If there's a filthy great scratch along the back, we know this is a BRJ.



and you're so right, I didn't notice it until you pointed it out. But that is some really unprofessional shit.


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 15, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> FFS. What is it with builders putting on a dodgy performances, then sending a pic of the guitar lying on CONCRETE?!? If there's a filthy great scratch along the back, we know this is a BRJ.



There's probably something under it.
The finish isn't finished anyway.


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 15, 2013)

PICSPICSPICS


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jun 16, 2013)

^ Looks just brilliant. Love that blue...


----------



## thebunfather (Jun 16, 2013)

That looks insanely good! I hope it plays as good as it looks, man!


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully mid next week I will find out! Can not wait, been without an 8 for a while.


----------



## User Name (Jun 16, 2013)

holy blue shit


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2013)

Hoping he'll reply back to me. Still havent heard from Steve since February


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 16, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> Hoping he'll reply back to me. Still havent heard from Steve since February


I'll mention it when I hear from him again.


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 16, 2013)

wow, thats awesome!


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 18, 2013)

I recieved this image and a tracking number.
should have it tomorrow


----------



## chrisxrome (Oct 18, 2013)

I've never been a huge fan of the tele shape but that guitar is fan-tas-tic. 
That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Solodini (Oct 19, 2013)

**Sigh** if you REALLY insist, then I'll have a go of it...


----------

